

Search results beat FDA in finding drug combo side effects - tshtf
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57572948-76/search-results-beat-fda-in-finding-drug-combo-side-effects/

======
tokenadult
The New York Times article "Unreported Side Effects of Drugs Are Found Using
Internet Search Data, Study Finds" by John Markoff

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/07/science/unreported-side-
ef...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/07/science/unreported-side-effects-of-
drugs-found-using-internet-data-study-finds.html)

is better reporting on this issue, and the title isn't linkbait.

